

A war between China's largest IT companies - dknet
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english2010/sci/2010-11/04/c_13589831.htm
"According to the companies' websites, the number of active QQ users in China has reached 1 billion, while Qihoo 360 also claims to have had at least 300 million users prior to June 2010."
======
dknet
From my point of view, this war is thrilling but at a cost of ignoring the
nearly 1 billion users' feelings, what I am sure at this point is this must be
the worst example of competitions between IT companies ever!

------
dennyabraham
There must be a mistranslation in the article or embellishment on the part of
the involved companies. How can QQ have a billion active users? When last I
saw, there were only 350M internet users in China. Is it possible that the
majority of their userbase is extranational? Or are they counting total
accounts created?

~~~
dknet
so the difference on numbers of users between the two companies is not that
big considering only one 360 safe can be run on a PC while it's normal to run
several QQ accounts at the same time on PCs or other devices like cellphones
and tablets, but their implications are undoubtedly tremendous

